# Best Soft Tail...



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd like to poll the masses and find out what the best Soft tail is for the price??? I'm in the market for a new bike (somewhere around a $1K frame) and thinking that a softtail is the way to go.

My 250+ lbs mostly rides XC single track and fire roads, not much into Huck'n cause of wear and tear. Any help is greatly appreciated!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

if you're okay with used...i actually got my moots ybb frame off ebay for $790.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

If you want something now, check out the Salsa Dos Niner...you can get a complete bike with XT level parts for $2200


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

THX for your input but I'm looking to buy new and I will more then likely have to have it shipped here to Germany through the mail...this is why I'm looking for a frame only and I would like to keep it around $1K...

I've been looking real hard at the Avent (Arson), Jamis Parker and the Sette (Ace)...see links below...

http://www.bombshellparts.com/shop/Avent-ArsonMTBFrame.html

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR289B01-Jamis+Parker+10+Frame+2008+Oe.aspx

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...Sette-Ace-XC-Frame-W_Rockshox-Monarch-3.3.htm


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

International Shipping from PP is a bit ridiculous, but you can always get a quote from them just to double check. I think your best bet on getting a frame might be from chain reaction cycles in the UK. They offer free shipping world wide if you pass a certain price range.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

zenkem said:


> THX for your input but I'm looking to buy new and I will more then likely have to have it shipped here to Germany through the mail...this is why I'm looking for a frame only and I would like to keep it around $1K...
> 
> I've been looking real hard at the Avent (Arson), Jamis Parker and the Sette (Ace)...see links below...
> 
> ...


OK...those are full suspension frames, not "soft tails"


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> OK...those are full suspension frames, not "soft tails"


Ok, my mistake then...I was under the impression that a full suspension was called a softtail...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> International Shipping from PP is a bit ridiculous, but you can always get a quote from them just to double check. I think your best bet on getting a frame might be from chain reaction cycles in the UK. They offer free shipping world wide if you pass a certain price range.


Chain reaction is an option but didn't see anything I liked there.

I understand all about international shipping but I'll be using the military postal system...postage to the east coast only...


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

zenkem said:


> I understand all about international shipping but I'll be using the military postal system...postage to the east coast only...


OH, I see. Well by all means order from the US


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

zenkem said:


> Ok, my mistake then...I was under the impression that a full suspension was called a softtail...


Soft Tail is a pivotless very short (like 1-1.5") travel bike. Examples would be a Salsa Dos Niner or Moots YBB

Soft Tail









Full Suspension


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> OH, I see. Well by all means order from the US


I see you have Sette in your sig block, do you have any input on the Sette Ace XC Frame???


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Soft Tail is a pivotless very short (like 1-1.5") travel bike. Examples would be a Salsa Dos Niner or Moots YBB
> 
> Soft Tail
> 
> ...


This I did not know, I've only rode hardtails throughout my riding career and now I'd like to step up to a full suspension because of all I've heard about how they stay glued to the trail...


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

zenkem said:


> I see you have Sette in your sig block, do you have any input on the Sette Ace XC Frame???


Even if I did, my opinion is tainted because of my affiliation with them. So what I suggest is reading the reviews on MTBR, and checking out the Sette forum for Topics about the Ace. I found a few below.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=374381
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586448
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=539393
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=587961


----------

